# Technical Info on .45ACP Case Prep



## Charlie

Maybe I'm lookin' right at it and just can't see it but in the manual (LEE) I'm looking in I can find no MINIMUM case length for .45ACP. Trim length is .888 and maximum case length is designated as .889 but I can't find a minimum. I trimmed a couple a little short (only about .002 to .003) and just wondered what the absolute minimum would be to maintain safety and proper head spacing. Any discussion would be greatly appreciated. 
Charlie


----------



## txpete

charlie
hornady 4 th ed page 629 45 acp

max lenth .898
trim lenth .893

pete


----------



## Charlie

You're right Pete. I checked again and had misread the case length. Maybe I need to get my glasses fixed! My manual also reads .898 max. length (not .888). Fortunately, I only trimmed a few rounds so no real wasted time or effort, just education. I'd still be interested in a minimum case length.


----------



## TOF

I was looking for similar info for other rounds and went to the SAMMI site. Those guy's actualy expect us to pay for those numbers. They just have no sense of commitment to their customer.ie Us.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie

I found what I needed TOF, thanks. What I really need is better spectacles and /or bigger print! I'm gonna' get a few more manuals also.
:smt028


----------



## TOF

I have one of the new Speer manuals on the way. I am hopefull it will fill in some blanks for me.

Have fun

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Speaking from practical experience, a standard 1911 will digest almost anything, if it isn't much too long. A little too short is not a problem.
Yeah, I know that the gun is supposed to headspace on the case mouth, but in reality it's the extractor that does the job. I know because I've always taper-crimped the heck out of all of my lead-bullet .45 ACP reloads, and they all went off, every time. Still do.
In practice (but not in competition, of course) I re-used any halfway-decent case I picked up, including ones that were cracked at the case mouth. They all worked, every time. Still do.
Well-made 1911s are really strong, and most of the case is very well supported by their barrels. As long as a case's head area is intact and unstretched, it'll work; and length just is not much of an issue.


----------



## Charlie

Thanks Steve. That's the general opinion I've heard from several other sources.


----------



## Baldy

Charlie said:


> Thanks Steve. That's the general opinion I've heard from several other sources.


Hey Charlie I am with Steve to a point. For sure I don't worry about case length just Over All Length of the finished cartridge. I use different types of bullets and that makes for different OAL's. I scrounge brass at the range but I pitch anything that is damaged even just a little bit. I make sure that my tapered crimp is from .469" to .471". I run all my .45 reloads through my gauge and if they don't pass I tear them down and junk the case.I remove the bullet and powder and shoot the primer out. It drives my Dachshund wild. I then pitch the case. Knock on wood ( my head) I havn't had a jam in two different guns in a very long time. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## Charlie

Yeah, I too do not use junk cases. If have to look at them twice, I generally pitch 'em. OAL is most important consideration.


----------

